# And Which Right Would This Fall Under?!



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh blunder! I love finding these things in my local newspaper! Another double entendre!







NOT IN MY PARK!


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, I love how this administration will call one group, who gather peacefully and protest high taxes and ever expanding government, Nazis and racists. ...but will throw full support behind protests that have had countless arrests for violence, rape and even murder...not to mention the destruction and loss of $ to the poor folks who are unfortunate enough to try to make a living in those areas.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Oh blunder! I love finding these things in my local newspaper! Another double entendre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[email protected] pitching a tent..... Yeah I bet alot of that's been going on there too...



exoticsdr said:


> Yeah, I love how this administration will call one group, who gather peacefully and protest high taxes and ever expanding government, Nazis and racists. ...but will throw full support behind protests that have had countless arrests for violence, rape and even murder...not to mention the destruction and loss of $ to the poor folks who are unfortunate enough to try to make a living in those areas.



Agree.....110%


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok hmmmm I don't get it. How else do you put up a tent?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm glad you said that. I don't get the double entendre either.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Argh! Are you kidding!!?? You have been hanging around 5yr olds wayyyy to much!!! Geez! 



Torty Mom said:


> Ok hmmmm I don't get it. How else do you put up a tent?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

Yvonne, I am sure I am gonna hear it, but I still don't get it.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Argh! Are you kidding!!?? You have been hanging around 5yr olds wayyyy to much!!! Geez!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, got me giggling on that one....lol. Too funny


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Hard or Hard-On, Stiffie, Woody, Boner, Bone-Daddy, The Horn or A Horn, Chubby, Blue Steel, Throbbing Gristle, to Get it Up, Full Salute, Morning Glory or Morning Wood or Morning Alarm Clock, Pitching a Tent or Trouser Tent...

There ya go! Hope it this helps!! [/u]


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2011)

I guess I've lived in a cave for too long. I've never heard that one before.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

double-entendre:
n. A word or phrase having a double meaning.

Sorry, best definition I could find!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 16, 2011)

If you know what I mean
I also find the hypocrisy troubling and disturbing, personally I know which group I wold rather associate myself with.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dont forget pale cold stiff....lol It must be new because I was referring to the dumb vampire on Twilight movie and some girl told me that all the ladys liked them stiff...lol


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Hard or Hard-On, Stiffie, Woody, Boner, Bone-Daddy, The Horn or A Horn, Chubby, Blue Steel, Throbbing Gristle, to Get it Up, Full Salute, Morning Glory or Morning Wood or Morning Alarm Clock, Pitching a Tent or Trouser Tent...
> 
> There ya go! Hope it this helps!! [/u]



Oh it's a penis thing! That's why we didn't get it we don't have one Blahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> double-entendre:
> n. A word or phrase having a double meaning.
> 
> Sorry, best definition I could find!



OH I get it now-must be a North American thing
Never heard that before-don't you UK residents dare say anything if I really am that naive!!!

I realise about the double meaning but only understood one meaning--Yikes!
Reminds me of the day freshly moved to Canada when I told someone in order to locate my hubby who was fencing in the bush she should drive up to the bush and pip her hooter and he would come out-she was crying with laughter and I had no idea why-can;t get this HONK YOUR HORN Thing-doesn't sound right-it just doesn't!!!!!!!

I had a few occasions like this but thats enough for now-


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Good grief, Charlie Brown! 



Torty Mom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Hard or Hard-On, Stiffie, Woody, Boner, Bone-Daddy, The Horn or A Horn, Chubby, Blue Steel, Throbbing Gristle, to Get it Up, Full Salute, Morning Glory or Morning Wood or Morning Alarm Clock, Pitching a Tent or Trouser Tent...
> ...


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh wait what? This is all very confusing.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

Blahahahahahahaha I am so going to pee my pants........ really.... can't breathe......... Blahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

I still don't get it


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are going to be my apprentice you have to at least PRETEND to know what I'm talking about!!! Geez!!! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Oh wait what? This is all very confusing.


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

oh the things I learn on a TORTOISE forum!!!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

John, here it is for you.....

pitching a tent = stiff penis in your pants


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> If you are going to be my apprentice you have to at least PRETEND to know what I'm talking about!!! Geez!!!



Ok now I know. I get it now!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

Whew, I was worried..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I get all flustered when Mary Anne talks dirty! 



Torty Mom said:


> John, here it is for you.....
> 
> pitching a tent = stiff penis in your pants


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok yes that pretty much clears up everything. 



AnthonyC said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I get all flustered when Mary Anne talks dirty!



You do huh?  

You people are keeping me up too late!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

**Blushing*** sorry!! I call it as I see it, literally!! And no Ant I don't wanna see it!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> **Blushing*** sorry!! I call it as I see it, literally!! And no Ant I don't wanna see it!!



Oh man Anthony! I don't what to say!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

There's not enough juice left in your old pace maker to keep your heart pumpin' if you did! 
OMG--What am I saying? 
**Rocking in fetal position**
"Respect your elders! Respect your elders!!"



Torty Mom said:


> **Blushing*** sorry!! I call it as I see it, literally!! And no Ant I don't wanna see it!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2011)

John, smile and nod, smile and nod


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I get all flustered when Mary Anne talks dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, you mean gals, other then you and me I believe the rest that replied was women...lol


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

*nods*  *nods* is that good?



FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> lol, you mean gals, other then you and me I believe the rest that replied was women...lol



Ok let's get this straight.... I am a MAN!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> *nods*  *nods* is that good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok there is 3 guys that replied, Oh wait now I feel dumb....lol Hey now Im still new, that's my accuse...


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Ok there is 3 guys that replied, Oh wait now I feel dumb....lol Hey now Im still new, that's my accuse...



It's ok we're all good.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA! OH BOYYY!!! 



FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > *nods*  *nods* is that good?
> ...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Yeah, I love how this administration will call one group, who gather peacefully and protest high taxes and ever expanding government, Nazis and racists. ...but will throw full support behind protests that have had countless arrests for violence, rape and even murder...not to mention the destruction and loss of $ to the poor folks who are unfortunate enough to try to make a living in those areas.



OK, how many arrests for violence?

And how many arrests for rape?

Finally, how many arrests for murder?

Now, compare those numbers with how many participants were involved and let me know when/if you get up to a combined ratio of .00001%....

Next, compare those numbers with how many Tea-partiers have been arrested for various crimes, and work up that ratio...

It's called *perspective*...and it really is a good thing. For instance, it could help you not get mislead by Faux Noise's partisanship... 

And, now, let's get back to the 7th grade locker-room humor...


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 16, 2011)

Terry, I don't know of any arrests at tea party events...please correct me if I'm wrong......but I have a nifty video of an Occupy dirtbag crapping in the street if you would like to see it and if you really want, I will do a search about the number of rapes etc..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

I resent that, sir! The humor in this thread was obviously directed at 8th graders! 

I honestly didn't mean to raise a political debate... something I admittedly know VERY little about!

Good points though! 



Terry Allan Hall said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I love how this administration will call one group, who gather peacefully and protest high taxes and ever expanding government, Nazis and racists. ...but will throw full support behind protests that have had countless arrests for violence, rape and even murder...not to mention the destruction and loss of $ to the poor folks who are unfortunate enough to try to make a living in those areas.
> ...


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 16, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I resent that, sir! The humor in this thread was obviously directed at 8th graders!
> 
> I honestly didn't mean to raise a political debate... something I admittedly know VERY little about!
> 
> ...


Thanks Antony for making me laugh so hard I cried-not done that in years. My hubby just has no idea how the tortoise forum could be so amusing-I tried to tell him about the post but the words wouldn't come out-I guess he does get it (and he is British-OH WELL!!)
A good way to end the day.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Terry, I don't know of any arrests at tea party events...please correct me if I'm wrong......but I have a nifty video of an Occupy dirtbag crapping in the street if you would like to see it and if you really want, I will do a search about the number of rapes etc..



Yes, I'm aware that one guy, _out of all those folks_, did No. 2 on the pavement...much like Martin Luther did on the steps of the Vatican, many, many years ago (possibly for related reasons).

Get back to us when you've got all the facts, doc...and don't just settle for Faux Noise's numbers, try a *non*partisan site or two, as well.



AnthonyC said:


> I resent that, sir! The humor in this thread was obviously directed at 8th graders!
> 
> I honestly didn't mean to raise a political debate... something I admittedly know VERY little about!
> 
> Good points though!



You must've went to gone to quite a Middle School, then, Anthony. 

And yeah, it's good to keep what Faux Noise, *the only TV "news" station I've ever heard of to sue for their "Right To Lie"*, has to say in perspective.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

Now Im a Tea Party supportor so you know what my thoughts about the Occupy. I do believe some had called them 3rd graders with all the whining and repeating each other like an acult. Please dont get me started again about them....lol I have already had it out with another forum and ended up apologizing to one member so it would not end up a big mess and get hated by a member over an off topic


----------



## exoticsdr (Nov 16, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > Terry, I don't know of any arrests at tea party events...please correct me if I'm wrong......but I have a nifty video of an Occupy dirtbag crapping in the street if you would like to see it and if you really want, I will do a search about the number of rapes etc..
> ...



Well, so far i've seen NO facts from you to prove me wrong other than the Whitehouse Huffpost spin that you are so fond of....so Occupy away Terry, but I think maybe you should stop hanging with the MaryJ crowd and expand your horizons.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > I resent that, sir! The humor in this thread was obviously directed at 8th graders!
> ...



Yeah who would had known that a tortoise forum would bring so much laughter and have you in tears from laughin so hard. My wife asked me, what was so funny. I would say nothin but these nuts from the Tortoiseforum....lol


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 17, 2011)

Doc (and Fade, too), I think the subject of Americans protesting "*Government Of, By and For The Corporations*" would best be discussed in the "Debate" section of the "Everything Else" forum and many agree, thus I'll be happy to debate either/both of you there.

Why ruin a perfectly good 7th Grade (8th Grade?) locker room chat?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

Why, Terry why? 
I apologize I didn't realize that this thread would open such a can of worms. 
Enjoy your debate boys... Keep all punches above the belt! 



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Doc (and Fade, too), I think the subject of Americans protesting "*Government Of, By and For The Corporations*" would best be discussed in the "Debate" section of the "Everything Else" forum and many agree, thus I'll be happy to debate either/both of you there.
> 
> Why ruin a perfectly good 7th Grade (8th Grade?) locker room chat?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Yeah, I love how this administration will call one group, who gather peacefully and protest high taxes and ever expanding government, Nazis and racists. ...but will throw full support behind protests that have had countless arrests for violence, rape and even murder...not to mention the destruction and loss of $ to the poor folks who are unfortunate enough to try to make a living in those areas.



Hmmmm don't see "the Administration" having ANY thing to do with this. On the other hand, this same thing has always been the case ever since caveman days. 

Ant, if they had to take out words or words phrases to keep up with all the possible double speaks, there would be no words left to use.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 17, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Why, Terry why?
> 
> *Well, Grasshopper, life is like that! *
> 
> ...


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 17, 2011)

I wont get into this subject anymore. Just to keep peace because I dont want for this to end up like the other forum. Im not a trouble maker or anything but I will argue about something I believe in or against. Thats all Im saying. So you all can do as you please


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay, all the politics are no longer to be spoken of in this thread. It's *only* about tents and other double speaks.

The above is a warning from MOD Jacqui... not the member by the same name who gets to play and joke around with all of you fine members.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't you mean "Mad" Jacqui... that's a double entendre... can it stay? :shy:


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

Tents, tents and tents. they are a hassle sometime...


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

Especially in the morning! 



dalano73 said:


> Tents, tents and tents. they are a hassle sometime...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh dear god!!!

I leave you guys for a night and THIS is what happens!

FYI, Must be a british thing to not get it as I didn't at first! hahahaha!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Especially in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially in the morning!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh dear god!!!
> 
> I leave you guys for a night and THIS is what happens!
> 
> FYI, Must be a british thing to not get it as I didn't at first! hahahaha!



No worries Steph I didn't get it either and neither did John or Maggie. 

We understand now! LOL!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Tents, tents and tents. they are a hassle sometime...



Heard they won't stay up, when you want them too and then are hard to get back down when you need them down.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 17, 2011)

I pitched my first tent on a weekend camping trip.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > Tents, tents and tents. they are a hassle sometime...
> ...



Nothing worse than pitching a tent in the middle of the day while at work, talk about a crisis situation...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

Jacqui, I've witness that first hand!!
Was a terrible experience. Put me off tents for life!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > Tents, tents and tents. they are a hassle sometime...
> ...



Blahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa Plus they only last 3 minutes once up! Blahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > dalano73 said:
> ...



That is so not the norm...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...


yah right..... okay 2 minutes, I didn't want to hurt any feelings!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > Torty Mom said:
> ...



So true!! Ever notice how laughing at the person trying to get the tent up, often makes it fall faster??


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 17, 2011)

[/quote]
So true!! Ever notice how laughing at the person trying to get the tent up, often makes it fall faster??
[/quote]

I have never heard of that... They do make medication for that issue i think...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

Blahahahahahaa way to much fun this early in the am, I'm gonna need another cup of coffee.......


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

You may want to think twice about that 2nd coffee! Coffee is a very strong diuretic, which basically means you'll need to double up on the Depends!

After reading the last few posts on here I withdraw my promise to no longer use the word "cougar", and I am screaming at the top of my lungs "I NEED AN ADULT! I NEED AN ADULT! STRANGER DANGER! WOOT WOOT! STRANGER DANGER!"


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep talking girls.... Im learning lots  hahahaha!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> You may want to think twice about that 2nd coffee! Coffee is a very strong diuretic, which basically means you'll need to double up on the Depends!
> 
> After reading the last few posts on here I withdraw my promise to no longer use the word "cougar", and I am screaming at the top of my lungs "I NEED AN ADULT! I NEED AN ADULT! STRANGER DANGER! WOOT WOOT! STRANGER DANGER!"


That only works when YOU are not the stranger!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

I was just talking about putting up tents. Ya know those canvas thingys with poles and stakes?

Now however much fun we have all had on this thread, we do need to bring it to an end. We do have have minors in here, plus a few adults who find this kind of thing embarrassing and not within the standards of this forum. So with that, I think we need to cease with the humor for a bit. So I am being the mean Mod and putting this as an official warning, to drop the off color remarks along with the political ones.


----------

